# Flying Duck



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Clyde Shipping Co tug built by A&J Inglis in 1956,taken in 1974 as she came to assist the Greek bulker DRYMOS,built as TRESFONN in Belfast,away from the General Terminus Quay in Glasgow.
She had a sister,FLYING DRAKE and a larger version,FLYING DIPPER.
FLYING DUCK was renamed several times after sale in the 70s and last I heard was called SHANNON ESTUARY.
This pic was repaired by Mr.Manderson.......


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

*Flying Duck - AKA Dawn*

Hi Fairfield

Now this is gonna sound sad.....
When I was about 5, that's 40+ years ago, my gran bought me a clockwork model tug called Dawn. Well dad, was a tug skipper, so what else would she get me? For all that time, I've wondered what the 'real' tug was called, until today when I saw your photo of Flying Duck. No question - as you can see from the photo, my Dawn is your Duck!

PS. I'm now into R/C tugs. Same toys, just more expensive.....

Andy (=D)


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Is that the right pic you/ve posted??


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

It's the right pic. Searching for Riverseas came up with a foreign site I couldn't read or translate. Have you got the web address? Or perhaps a pic of Flying Dipper?


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

Aha, just managed to find a painting of Flying Dipper - I see what you mean, so Dawn is in fact a Dipper!
Thanks.


----------



## stevecz (Feb 12, 2005)

Riversea site can be found here: http://www.riversea.freeuk.com/


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks all for your help. I'll take a snap of the other model I have from that era and post it. In the meantime, anyone heard of a tuge called 'Ikwerre'? Sounds vaguely South African, maybe??


----------

